# Ral(4)



## Storm5001 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, I'm trying to get a wireless card to work, chipset is Ra2760. After several hours with this I found that Damien Bergamini, the person that had been working on the driver switched to OpenBSD some time ago. is there any way to get this card working?


----------

